# Problems with NVIDIA GeForce 6200



## mr_jackie_tu (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay, i changed my old video card into this NVIDIA GeForce 6200. Now i am unable to watch any movies using Window Media player or any other programs that allows me to watch movies with. It happens that when i load a movie, it will just freeze. When I crl+alt+del, things would change back into normal. On the other hand, when i want to play a specific game such as Rise of Nations, it will have the same problem as the movie, freeze in the beginning of the intro. However, when i play counter-strike: Condition Zero, it works perfectly. My computer is showing that the video card is not recogniznig it or the yellow exclamation mark beside the "NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller". When i want to load this hardware in my add hardware wizard, this shows up: "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)" 
Man i don't know what kind of stupid problem this is  , but i would like to have it fix and get this video card working so i can watch some movies wth it. PLEASE help out here, THANKS.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try removing it from device manager - now did you get a driver CD with the new Card?
when you reboot windows it will detect new hardware - during the wizard point the wizard at the CD and drivers section/folder so that it can install the correct drivers for the device.

OR

you can from device manager update driver and point at CD

if you did not get a CD - then we will need to load of the web -

post back if no CD and also make of card - is it MSI
if MSI
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_list.php?part=2


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Try updating the drivers . . .


----------



## mr_jackie_tu (Sep 25, 2005)

I went ahead and uninstalled the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller. Rebooted, and the icon of which new hardware are found appeared beside the clock at the bottom right corner. I tried to double click it and right click it, and it went ahead and disappeared. I went to Device Manager and found the icon to NVIDIA nFORCE Networking Controller there again along with the yellow exclamation mark which it had it before and with the problem: "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". I tried to update the driver through the path of the CD that came with the card (nVIDIA VGA CARD DRIVERS Installation Software Disk Version N 5.6.1) and it didn't work. So i tried to load the CD through My Computer and happens that nothing showed up. After that, i tried to reboot my comp and happens that Windows couldn't end the program AUTORUN.EXE. I have no idea of what kind of problem that the video card can't be recognize. Is it my CD ROM's problem that couldn't start the CD (AUTORUN.EXE)? I don't think so because other CDs work. Is it the nVIDIA CD's problem? The CD is still new with hardly a scratch. I was told to uninstall the hardware and to load it with the CD that came with it, which i did. Unless i am suppose to uninstall other hardware of the Video Card (I uninstalled the NVIDIA nFORCE network controller)
The programs of the Video Card in the Device Manager Shows:
+Network adapter
-2Wire PC Port #6
-[!] NVIDIA nFORCE Networking Controller
+NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator

Which one am i suppose to reload it? Yes, i do have the CD (VGA CARD Ver. N 5.6.1)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets have a little more info
make model of PC
do you know the make/model of motherboard - if not see below 
windows version XP, 2000, wetc

In device manager under 
display adapters - do you have the 
NVIDIA GeForce 6200

This is a network adapter and not graphics
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
so your CD wont/ may not have the drivers

can you download Belarc.com
and post the information about graphics/videos also motherboard should be listed and networking info
OR
you can run an online scan from here
http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scan.php

need to see what the device is but there are some drivers here - *dont use *just yet
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/38701


----------



## mr_jackie_tu (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is the description of my comp. that you ask for...
-------------------------------------------------------

OS Information:
PropertyValue
OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Professional|C:\WINDOWS|\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1
Service Pack 0.0
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS

Processor:
PropertyValue
Current Clock Speed 2009
Description x86 Family 15 Model 12 Stepping 0
Manufacturer AuthenticAMD
Name AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Memory (RAM):
PropertyValue
Bank Label Bank0/1
Capacity 536870912

Bank Label Bank2/3
Capacity 536870912

Total Memory Deteced in Hardware: ~1024 MB
Memory Reported to Operating System: 1023MB

Disk Drives:
PropertyValue
Description Disk drive
Manufacturer (Standard disk drives)
Model Maxtor 6Y060L0
Media Type Fixed hard disk media
Size 61492193280 (~57 GB)
Number of Partitions 1

Description Disk drive
Manufacturer (Standard disk drives)
Model QUANTUM FIREBALLlct20 20
Media Type Fixed hard disk media
Size 20415144960 (~19 GB)
Number of Partitions 1

Installed Printers:
PropertyValue
Name Canon i455
Port Name USB001
Default True
Driver Name Canon i455

Motherboard:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer http://www.abit.com.tw/
Model 
Name Base Board
Part Number 
Product NF8/NF8-V (nVidia nForce3 250GB)
Serial Number 
Version 1.x

BIOS:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Name Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Release Date 20050223******.******+***
Version Nvidia - 42302e31

Monitor:
PropertyValue
Description Plug and Play Monitor
Name Plug and Play Monitor
Screen Height 600
Screen Width 800

Keyboard:
PropertyValue
Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

Pointing Device:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer Logitech
Name HID-compliant Cordless Mouse

Sound Card:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer Realtek
Description Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00EA&SUBSYS_1C14147B&REV_A1\3&13C0B0C5&0&30

Manufacturer C-Media
Description CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
Device ID PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10\4&3191A3E6&0&3870

Video Card:
PropertyValue
Adapter Compatibility NVIDIA
Adapter RAM 134217728
Description NVIDIA GeForce 6200 
Installed Display Drivers nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version 6.14.10.7772
Driver Date 6/15/2005 4:20:00 AM
Video Mode Description 800 x 600 x 4294967296 colors

DirectX Installation:
PropertyValue
Version 6.03.01.0146

Modem:
PropertyValue

Network Adapters:
PropertyValue
Description 2Wire PC Port #6
Description 2Wire PC Port #6
Description 2Wire PC Port #6
Description Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Description WAN Miniport (IPX)
Description NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Controller
Description NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Description 2Wire PC Port #6
Description 2Wire PC Port
Description 2Wire PC Port #6

External Ports:
PropertyValue
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator USB0

Expansion Slots:
PropertyValue
Slot Designation PCI0
Slot Designation PCI1
Slot Designation PCI2
Slot Designation PCI3
Slot Designation PCI4
Slot Designation AGP
-------------------------------------------------------
Yes, the NVIDIA GeForce 6200 do show up in my network adapter and is working properly. For a further clear infomation, My motherboard isa NF8 series from ABIT, Socket 754 System Board


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so do you know make/model and if the motherboard is a NF8 or NF8-V
EDIT: just read its a NF8

did you build the PC ?
if so - did you instal the motherboard drivers?

http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/products.php?categories=1&model=244

drivers for NF8 - NOTE 30MB download
http://www.abit-usa.com/downloads/driver/drivers.php?categories=1&model=235

drivers for NF8-V
http://www.abit-usa.com/downloads/driver/drivers.php?categories=1&model=244


----------



## mr_jackie_tu (Sep 25, 2005)

yes, the PC is all customized by me and my dad. In the motherboard manual, it says its a NF8 Series (NF8 Pro/NF8/NF8-V Pro/NF8-V). <== i don't know what that means. The box of the motherboard have a sticker that says it is 
NF8-V

I have the CD that came with the motherboard, but i don't know if my dad isntalled it or not. The computer can still work normally even without installing with the CD? I think that my dad did install the CD because on the description of my computer, it stated that my soundcard is Realtek, which is with the motherboard. This tells me that my dad did install the CD in order for it to work right?

So do i reload it with the CD or with the site that you given me? i'm just going to load it through the site and see what happens, the NF8-V.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would try updating the driver from device manager again - only this time point tothe motherboard CD

whats the sub directory structure on CD - you may have to go down the subdirectories to drivers

or
as you say get it off the web - its 30MB - so on a dialup that would take a long while


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think you are confusing the network card to the vga card. nVidia chipset mobo have a nvidia network card. The network card should not affect the vga card in any way


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I agree



> This is a network adapter and not graphics
> NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
> so your CD wont/ may not have the drivers


so i think the network card needs the motherboard drivers - so its nolonger a ! mark in device manager and possibly needs other motherboard drivers too..
then once those descripancies are sorted out, we can start to work on the graphics card -

what do you think Tidus4Yuna


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The CD that came with the motherboard should have the drivers for the network card.

I'm looking for the up-to-date driver on their site. It's not visible but I think I have found it.

Edit: There doesn't seem to have a lan driver for the nvidia. The other thing it could be is a broadcom which mine is. You should check the CD for a setup file for the LAN. The file I found is about 20Mb, which looks like all the drivers for Nvidia. If you have a downloader helper like GetRight, then enter this for download:

ftp://ftp-usa.abit.com.tw/pub/download/driver2/nvidia/6177win2kxp.zip

you can also enter it in a browser address bar if you don't.

If you have a connection port on your motherboard for a IEEE-1394 (firewire), you have the NF8. If not you have the NF8-V.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did the links I posted above not link to the motherboard drives which incluse all files for sound/netwrok etc - its 30MB


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

idon't know since I cant check, but I have no clue what the RAID one is.


----------



## mr_jackie_tu (Sep 25, 2005)

Man...Yes i agree that there is a problem to my network adapter, because anyhow, i can't get it to update it even though with the motherboard cd. So what do i do? The motherboard CD must have included everything i need...The 30MG download program,i believe, are all included in the cd...So i still don't get this problem...Still trying to solve it out...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried out details in post #12


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do this:

With your CD for your mobo, go to a command line prompt (Start > Run > type cmd) and type *tree (cd-rom) > c:\cdtree.txt*. Replace (cd-rom) with your CD drive letter (usually D: drive). Then attach the newly created text file to the forums and let me look at the contents. The contents will show me whats on your CD.


----------



## muralick (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi all,

I am also facing the exact same problem with my 6200. Seems like there is some issue with the video driver when it comes to display on TV. When I turn the TV output off, everything is fine. Only when I have the TV output on (either along with the vga or not), the system freezes and mouse struggles to move and cpu is always at 100%. This happens with all the media players.

I also reinstalled the codecs to make sure of no inconsistency issues. Also my mobo doesnt have any nvidia networking stuff...so seems like something to do with the driver. My driver is 78.01.

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

dude, all i can say is that you should really update directx. it looks as if you have like version 6.something. the newest is 9.0c and you really should get it


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

dude, all i can say is that you should really update directx. it looks as if you have like version 6.something. the newest is 9.0c and you really should get it

directx Version 6.03.01.0146


----------



## muralick (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi

I have the latest directx (9.0C) installed. Still I am seeing these problems with my 6200.

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you fix the networking controller yet?


----------



## muralick (Oct 4, 2005)

that wasnt me..I dont have a mobo nvidia networking ctrlr.


----------



## Caped (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the exact same problem. The card is a BFG Geforce 6200 OC.
I can't play any movie at all, be they .mpg or .avi. The CPU usage goes to 100% after I attempt to open any movie file and I have to close the media player. I tried Windows Media Player Classic, VCL, Windows Media Player, PowerDVD.
I think it's the nVidia driver. If I uninstall it and reboot, the videos play fine before the driver is installed. After installing the driver, my vids don't play anymore.


----------



## MaD_DaCH (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm also having a problem with my PNY GeForce 6200. Whenever I go to play Counterstrike Source the system reboots as soon you see the startup screen. I can play regular Counterstrike but not Source. It also freezes up on anything graphically intense like the Nvidia demos that came on the driver CD. I built this rig yesterday. I've tried the following driver versions 78.01, 77.77, 71.89, 61.76 and reinstalled the driver on the installation cd. Also, After I try to open css and it restarts the system, I do that windows error reporting window that pops up. It connects me to a Microsoft website that says it was my Nvidia driver. I thought an Abit board and an Nvidia vid card would be a great combo. It seems I'm not alone in my quest to resolve this video card issue. The rig runs great otherwise.

Here's the stuff:

The video card listed above
Abit NF8 mobo-Socket 754
AMD 64 Athlon 2800+
1gb PNY DDR400
400 watt psu


----------



## smellyeagle (Oct 10, 2005)

I also have a Geforce 6200--some no name chinese brand. I had the same probelm where any movie would cause the computer to freeze and have the cpu skyrocket to 100%. I tried both media player and the divx player, but no luck. I tried new drivers, old drivers, modified drivers--convinced that it was the video card as I had just switched it out--no luck.

I read somewhere that the 6200 does some funky movie excelleration, so I decided to try and disable hardware excelleration in display properties->settings->advanced->troubleshooting... and BAM! Videos worked!

After doing a bit more testing, I found that it's the DirectX drivers that have conflicts with the card. I don't know if it's a problem on nvidia's end or microsofts directx end, but at least I found a temporary solution.

Post back if this fixes your problems.


----------



## isildur100 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes it is a conflict between nvidia drivers and directx. The only drivers that work ok for videos is the 71.89. I have tried the latest from nvidia and even leaked beta drivers and this problem is still there. Maybe if we all yell loud enough, nvidia will hear and will look at this problem. They don't seem to be aware of it.


----------



## isildur100 (Oct 11, 2005)

Great news!!! I finally solved the video freezing problem!! 

If you have this problem, update your chipset drivers. It's as simple as that. I have a VIA chipset so I went on VIA's website and got their latest chipset drivers. And bingo, no more video freeze.


----------



## kcgolden (Oct 12, 2005)

Exactly,

I had the same issue with my geforce 6200. I solved the problem doing the same thing.

The original chipset drivers on my mobo were released long before my video card came out. I suppose the drivers weren't designed with cards like the 6200 in mind. Updating them will fix that. I found my chipset drivers by going to my MoBo Manufacturer's website. I only updated the drivers associated with my AGP slot and it did the trick.


----------



## MaD_DaCH (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm still not having any luck with the Abit NF8 board chipset driver reinstall or anything else I can think of for that matter. Anyone running an Abit mobo/geforce 6200 combo? I will swap vid cards with another sys in my network and see if that does the trick next...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

MaD_DaCH, can you start a new thread, as this is confusing as to whos done what etc.
Post copies of your statements here into the new thread {just cut and paste}
Assuming you have winXP - we need to change the setup so that it does not reboot on error - but provides a blue screen with details

goto
control panel>
system>
advanced tab>
startup and recovery - settings>
under the title - system failure
untick - automatically restart

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320299

now when it crashes - it willnot restart and the blue screen should stay on the screen 
post the info on the screen 
it will give the errorcodes and a filename, if caused by a driver.

stop codes
http://www.aumha.org/win5/kbestop.htm
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d..._8fb48fba-a442-421d-87fc-9185bedc4826.xml.asp

Post details of the stop code and any file names


----------



## Omnimae (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a BFG Geforce 6200 OC AGP, when I tested with games like DOOM3 or PainKiller, the video card works perfect, but when I tried to play HalfLife2 or NFSU 1 or 2, the game presents problems, Im not use to write in english, so Ill try to explain the problem the best I can:

when I use the Dxdiag tool, and I test the direct 3d, the 7 interface works perfect but the 8 & 9 that must show on the screen a rolling cube, that cube looks more like a pyramid with only a half of a texture in one side, I update the drivers and bios of my motherboard I tried the 77.50, 78.01 & 88.40 nvidia drivers and I still have the problem

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/17/2005, 17:20:51
Machine name: JORGE1
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: Spanish (Regional Setting: Spanish)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model: KM400-8235
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 165MB used, 1085MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0221&SUBSYS_1974270F&REV_A1
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 960 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Monitor Plug and Play
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7750 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/26/2005 01:14:38, 3885440 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: no disponible
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 5/26/2005 01:14:38, 3193536 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4161-11CF-F95A-7E3900C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0221
SubSys ID: 0x1974270F
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D8 Test Result: Failure at step 32 (User verification of Direct3D rendering): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)
D3D9 Test Result: Failure at step 32 (User verification of Direct3D rendering): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)


----------



## BFGtech (Oct 18, 2005)

1) what exactly is happening in half-life 2 and nfsu?

2) we have 81.85 beta drivers out for download, you could give those a try

3) do you know the proper way of installing drivers, including using the program at DriverCleaner.net?


----------



## Ch33538411 (Oct 21, 2005)

NVidia just solved your (our) problem!

I had PNY6200 and CSS just crashed, and Win media player didn't work, frooze system!. :down: 

the new (yesterday or something) nvidia driver 81.85 solved my problems!  

I hope i works 4 U 2

Thx 2 megabass :up:


----------



## Omnimae (Oct 17, 2005)

I download all posible drivers for the video card, but the same problem keep happen, I will try to explain the problem, when you play the game the only thing that you see are lines, and some textures, I test de video card into another machine, and its works perfect, I guess that my motherboard agp drivers are the problem, but I downloaded the 5.04A Via drivers, but I still have the problem. If anyone knows new drivers for via chips let me know.


----------



## BFGtech (Oct 18, 2005)

what's the difference between the other system and yours?


----------



## juan_f_r (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the same problem that OMNIMAE has. I can see it when the screensaver is running, the 3d figures are no ok. If I disable 3D hardware processing, at the screensaver properties, then i can see the images. 
About games.... i can play only delta force xtreme demo. Fear demo, earth2160 demo, .... show me strange graphics.

I have a geforce 6200 agp8x 256mb tv/dvi, and the last 81.85. Of course, i tried older drivers. I have DX9.0c,WindowsXP,Amd2600+,512 pc2100 all updated (i was thinking to check my bios before reading OMNIMAE post. Now im not going to make a new installation untill read more things)

DirectX test with dxdiag runs ok, and Splinter cell pandora tomorrow performnce test runs ok, but I can not play this game.

One interesting thing ... 3dmark05 tell me "Idirect3device9:resent failed: driver losT (D3DERR_DEVICELOST)"


----------



## juan_f_r (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, im sure that its a incompatibility problem between my chaintech 7vjl5 and the geforce 6200agp. I dont know if the problem is on the motherboard or VIAKT400 chipset. Perhaps the motherboard because theres not other bios update.
I test it installing a new clean windows xp, udpating windows xp, cloning partition and triying this:
1) install forceware 81.85 ---> problems. Install then the hyperion v504a ---> problems
2)Restore system partition and try again in other way: install hyperion,restart,install forceware, restart -----> still the problem.
3)Tried the same with VIA_Hyperion 4in1_v456 , ---->problems.

I have updated my motherboard to an asusA7V880 with via KT880chipset, and runnig nice with the geforce 6200.


----------



## kwijybo (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been struggling with this problem for quite awhile. Video of any kind won't play - machine goes to 100%. DriverCleaner, etc. Thought I was the only one but have found more and more message boards that describe the exact same problem. Usually for 6200 and 6600/6800.

Rollback by eVGA nVidia 6200 (256MB) to version 71.63 then it works but the latest from nVidia 81.87 (beta) and 81.85, etc still exhibited the problem.

I have searched everywhere and today I fixed it. Found that I have an SiS963/648 chipset and I DL'ed the latest AGP (GART) driver from SiS and:

ALL IS WELL! I have also read that VIA has an updated driver as well. Windows XP (here) doesn't suggest or DL a new driver - you have to go get it.

The GART is something to do with Graphic Address Relocatable memory or something like that.

IT WORKS!!!!!! YAAAAAAY


----------



## MaD_DaCH (Oct 10, 2005)

The 81.85 drivers did the trick!   :up: 

...now I'm building my 4th gaming rig for the game room!


----------



## mezacruz (Aug 1, 2005)

I read everyones threads and I will do the following:
1) update nvidia driver
2) update chipset

once i figure out which version mother board i have, but heres my problem:

Any game I play, runs for 5-6 minutes and then crashes, and each subsequent time it gets worse. By that I mean the game runs for only 1-2 minuts before it crashes and i have to restart computer.

I ran 3d mark and the fps starts out 75 and gradually decreases to 7 or 8 and then it crashes.

Any ideas?


----------



## mezacruz (Aug 1, 2005)

I read everyones threads and I will do the following:
1) update nvidia driver
2) update chipset

once i figure out which version mother board i have, but heres my problem:

Any game I play, runs for 5-6 minutes and then crashes, and each subsequent time it gets worse. By that I mean the game runs for only 1-2 minuts before it crashes and i have to restart computer.

I ran 3d mark and the fps starts out 75 and gradually decreases to 7 or 8 and then it crashes.


----------



## mezacruz (Aug 1, 2005)

Problem: Everything on computer works fine except when I play any game. 1-2 minutes into the game, or most of the time at loading screen computer freezes.

Here's my comp specs:
-------------------------------------------------------
OS Information:
PropertyValue
OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Professional|C:\WINDOWS|\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1
Service Pack 2.0
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS

Processor:
PropertyValue
Current Clock Speed 1834
Description x86 Family 6 Model 10 Stepping 0
Manufacturer AuthenticAMD
Name AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2500+

Memory (RAM):
PropertyValue
Bank Label 
Capacity 536870912

Total Memory Deteced in Hardware: ~512 MB
Memory Reported to Operating System: 512MB
Disk Drives:
PropertyValue
Description ! ; Disk drive
Manufacturer (Standard disk drives)
Model WDC WD1200JB-00FUA0
Media Type Fixed hard disk media
Size 120031511040 (~112 GB)
Number of Partitions 1

Installed Printers:
PropertyValue
Name HP OfficeJet V40
Port Name DOT4_001
Default True
Driver Name HP OfficeJet V40

Motherboard:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model 
Name Base Board
Part Number 
Product A7V8X-X
Serial Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Version REV 1.xx

BIOS:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer Award Software, Inc.
Name Award Modul! ar BIOS v6.0
Release Date 20031113000000.000000+000
Version ASUS - 42302e31

Monitor:
PropertyValue
Description Plug and Play Monitor
Name Plug and Play Monitor
Screen Height 768
Screen Width 1024

Keyboard:
PropertyValue
Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

Pointing Device:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer Microsoft
Name Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0

Sound Card:
PropertyValue
Manufacturer (Generic USB Audio)
Description USB Audio Device
Device ID USB\VID_0545&PID_810A&MI_01\7&FA7CB6A&0&0001

Manufacturer Analog Devices, Inc.
Description SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_80A11043&REV_50\3&61AAA01&0&8D

Video Card:
PropertyValue
Adapter Compatibility NVIDIA
Adapter RAM 134217728
Description NVIDIA GeForce 6200 
Installed Display Drivers nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version 6.14.10.7805
Driver Date 9/9/2005 10:26:00 PM
Video Mode Description 1024 x 768 x 4294967296 colors

DirectX Installation:
PropertyValue
Version 6.03.01.0148

Modem:
PropertyValue
Network Adapters:
PropertyValue
Description VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet ! Scheduler Miniport
Description RAS Async Adapter
Description Packet Scheduler Miniport
Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Description Direct Parallel
Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Description Packet Scheduler Miniport
Description Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Description WAN Miniport (IPX)
Description NETGEAR 108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter WG311T #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Description Packet Scheduler Miniport
Description NETGEAR 108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter WG311T #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Description Packet Scheduler Miniport
External Ports:
PropertyValue
External Reference Designator External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator 
External Reference Designator USB1
External Reference Designator USB2
External Reference Designator USB3
External Reference Designator USB4
External Reference Designator USB5
External Reference Designator USB6
External Reference Designator PS/2 Keyboard
External Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
External Reference Designator Parallel Port
External Reference Designator Serial Port 1
External Reference Designator Serial Port 2
External Reference Designator Joystick Port
External Reference Designator MIDI Port
External Reference Designator Line In Jack
External Reference Designator &nbs! p; LAN-000EA636121AH
Expansion Slots:
PropertyValue
Slot Designation PCI 1
Slot Designation PCI 2
Slot Designation PCI 3
Slot Designation PCI 4
Slot Designation PCI 5
Slot Designation PCI 6
Slot Designation AGP
-------------------------------------------------------

I've been told that its a compatibility problem with my motherboard chipset and 6200 graphix card. I need others to either confirm or deny this. If its true, what are my options? What can/should I do from here?


----------



## juan_f_r (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi!
You said before this post you tried newst drivers of nvidia. I see in this post that you have Driver Version 6.14.10.7805 that is "78.05" drivers ... not 81.xx. I have 81.85. Checking Nvida driver section, i see that we have new drivers since 21,December !!!

Windows 2000/xp Forceware 81.98 32bit WHQL
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.98.html

try them


----------



## juan_f_r (Oct 26, 2005)

And check two more things:

1)The DirectX version .. run dxdiag.exe and you must see .... DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
2)Have you tried to use the same screen resolution of windows at the game? ... some people talk about some games problems can be solved using at the game the same screen resolution you have out of the game ...

... I have no more ideas ....


----------

